# Underage and pregnant! :DD



## 05wilkesm

im going on it!!!
just spoke to the woman, and shes ringing back at half 5 too speak too my mum too give consent etc.

Eeeeppp im excited but scared at the same time!:haha:



:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## xkissyx

wow congrats hun and good luck xx


----------



## myasmumma

lol cool, a quick question dont mean to sound rude but arent you nervous about airing your life out to the public for them to judge? i know i would be


----------



## Esque

Congratulations thats so awesome, you must be so excited!


----------



## 05wilkesm

myasmumma said:


> lol cool, a quick question dont mean to sound rude but arent you nervous about airing your life out to the public for them to judge? i know i would be

Yeah thats why i was debating it in the first place, but i thought might aswell give it a go lol
xx


----------



## flutterbywing

Awww ace, remember to let us know when its on in a few months


----------



## myasmumma

05wilkesm said:


> myasmumma said:
> 
> 
> lol cool, a quick question dont mean to sound rude but arent you nervous about airing your life out to the public for them to judge? i know i would be
> 
> Yeah thats why i was debating it in the first place, but i thought might aswell give it a go lol
> xxClick to expand...

well i suppose you only live once  i wish you all the best


----------



## brandonsgirl

:0 congrats hun... 
You HAVE to let us know when its going to be on tv and what channel
Have fun with it. And be sure to mention us all haha


----------



## KA92

omg mrs wooooo :happydance:

omg when your on you should be like "big up the bnb teens its 05wilkiesm" lol

so proud hunni good on you :)
x


----------



## jenny_wren

that's brilliant hun :happydance:

you'll have to let us know how it goes
and when its on :thumbup:​


----------



## Jadeyydoe

eee awsome you must remind us when your on :D
it will be good to see a bnb member on there :D


----------



## 05wilkesm

All i know is that they need about 2 weeks worth of filming and that its going too be on BBC3 so far :)
i'll update you when i know more 
xx


----------



## kimmykinz_

Aww congrats :) 
How did ya get on it lol ? 

xx


----------



## dizzy65

ooh thats so exciting :D


----------



## 05wilkesm

kimmykinz_ said:


> Aww congrats :)
> How did ya get on it lol ?
> 
> xx

a woman asking on here for people, they need 8 people, you could do it!
xx


----------



## brandonsgirl

cant wait to see it .. 
Dont know if i would ever go on there though.. am kind of camera shy. Must be a great experiance though


----------



## kimmykinz_

haha no i'd rather not :D
James wouldnt want to am im not doin it on me own :D


----------



## kimmykinz_

When are they filminn ? 
are they like comin into ya house an thaa ?
xx


----------



## 05wilkesm

i dont know when their filming probably soon,
And yeah they have to come too your house and that, have you seen it?
xx


----------



## Esque

05wilkesm said:


> i dont know when their filming probably soon,
> And yeah they have to come too your house and that, have you seen it?
> xx

ooh i SO wanted to see it but disconnected my sky cause i'm a clutz:dohh: tell us when its broadcast so I can get my OH to connect it back yet again:haha:


----------



## x-li-x

aww how cool, i think its great and brave of u at the same time. you should be proud going on tv and telling your story xx


----------



## shocker

ooooh exciting!! congrats! :D you'll show em how fab teen mummys can be! Cool seeing a bnber on it!


----------



## Zebra Stars

i so wanted to be on that, 
and i think going on would be great, so going to watch it, and like someone else said make sure u mention BnB:haha:

and good look


----------



## jelix9408

congrats!


----------



## kimmykinz_

youll have to mention us all when they film it 

:D

xx


----------



## 05wilkesm

Thanks girls!
xxxxx


----------



## trashit

thats awesome! let us know when itll be on i definitely have to watch :) xx


----------



## brandonsgirl

It will be the most viewed underage and pregnant lol


----------



## Hannah :)

OMG i love that program!!!!
I'll be watching out for you :)
Hope you have a great time filming it!
xxx


----------



## amyandbaby

thats amazing- i'd love to go on something like that, just to show that teen mums are not wasters like we get branded. do it for everyone on here! good luck on the pregnancy also xx


----------



## hopeandpray

good luck!!! wow i bet youll b great


----------



## annawrigley

OMG!! thats awesome :happydance:
cant wait to see you on it :D:D
it probably wont be on for quite a while cos they normally film you a little bit after having your baby as well dont they? 
ahhh im so excited! Xx



brandonsgirl said:


> It will be the most viewed underage and pregnant lol

:lol: true dat


----------



## Mumiof2

thats great hun congrats x


----------



## 05wilkesm

annawrigley said:


> OMG!! thats awesome :happydance:
> cant wait to see you on it :D:D
> it probably wont be on for quite a while cos they normally film you a little bit after having your baby as well dont they?
> ahhh im so excited! Xx
> 
> 
> 
> brandonsgirl said:
> 
> 
> It will be the most viewed underage and pregnant lol
> 
> :lol: true datClick to expand...

Yeah i think they do :)
xx


----------



## x-dannielle

ar all the best hun x


----------



## Zebra Stars

i agree youll be a great mum, and prove teen moms are great!


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

ahhh keep us updatedd!! :) i watched it before when it was on.. make sure you mention BnB.. and congratulations hunny, you're so brave!! :) 
and i hope it'll be worth it :) xxxx


----------



## kimmykinz_

Awhhh :D 
Im most exited about seeing your house...


----------



## Zebra Stars

mentioning BnB could atract trolls :(


----------



## kimmykinz_

whats a troll ?


----------



## Zebra Stars

kimmykinz_ said:


> whats a troll ?

A dumbass who makes idiotic posts in message boards for the sole purpose of pissing people off, like some people come on here saying there pregnant & there not because they have never had sex, lying about rape ect...


----------



## 05wilkesm

kimmykinz_ said:


> Awhhh :D
> Im most exited about seeing your house...

Ha it isnt exactly my house, its temporary accomodation til we get one :( So people watching will probably be like "she hasnt even bothered decorating for the baby" etc, But i cant, i should be moving a month after the babys born :thumbup: thats if the council get their arse in gear lol! 
my rooms boring too its got some nasty purple spongey granney wallpaper LOL! i hate it 
xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i wana go on!
but im 19 next month :(
boo hoo :( 

but welldonee hun :D
i love programmes like this 1  x


----------



## kimmykinz_

Zebra Stars said:


> kimmykinz_ said:
> 
> 
> whats a troll ?
> 
> A dumbass who makes idiotic posts in message boards for the sole purpose of pissing people off, like some people come on here saying there pregnant & there not because they have never had sex, lying about rape ect...Click to expand...

Oh, why would anybody want to do that?
wierdos:dohh::shrug:


----------



## kimmykinz_

05wilkesm said:


> kimmykinz_ said:
> 
> 
> Awhhh :D
> Im most exited about seeing your house...
> 
> Ha it isnt exactly my house, its temporary accomodation til we get one :( So people watching will probably be like "she hasnt even bothered decorating for the baby" etc, But i cant, i should be moving a month after the babys born :thumbup: thats if the council get their arse in gear lol!
> my rooms boring too its got some nasty purple spongey granney wallpaper LOL! i hate it
> xxClick to expand...

ahwell we shall no the truth :) 
you can always mention it on the show anyways :D
i still like seeing peoples homes :D


----------



## SpelmanMommy

O cool!! Congrats


----------



## annawrigley

kimmykinz_ said:


> Zebra Stars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimmykinz_ said:
> 
> 
> whats a troll ?
> 
> A dumbass who makes idiotic posts in message boards for the sole purpose of pissing people off, like some people come on here saying there pregnant & there not because they have never had sex, lying about rape ect...Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, why would anybody want to do that?
> wierdos:dohh::shrug:Click to expand...

we've had quite a few :shrug:
weirdos indeed


----------



## LovinTheBump

Congrats! I would never do it though my life is far to uninteresting to be televised lol. That sounds like a wonderful opportunity.


----------



## purpledaisy2

Congrats hun, you'll def have to let us know when its gonna be on.

I watched the last series its really good :) You are on brave lady letting a tv crew into your life lol I wouldn't do it ! xx


----------



## koko4bunny

wowowowowow amazing fair play to u girlie :D cant wait to watch xxxx


----------



## trashit

troll! I wondered why everyone kept calling this girl troll when i first signed up :lol:
Thats a bit silly, i didnt even know that until now!


----------



## apaton

thats fab well done :)


----------



## annawrigley

LovinTheBump said:


> Congrats! I would never do it though my life is far to uninteresting to be televised lol. That sounds like a wonderful opportunity.

lol same! if they filmed me, all theyd get is me sat watching tv all day! :rofl:


----------



## brandonsgirl

All they would get is me being on BnB all day haha :p What fun exciting lives we all have


----------



## EmziixBo0o

haha yess they wud get me sittin in my room ALLLLL day 
bein sad
+ bored on the laptop
lmaoo
wif my musiccc on constantlyy id be like "huh u said something?" LOL


----------



## Shireena__x

Oh wow i only read yesterday that you applied for it do u no any more details like whenit willbe filmed/aired and stuff :d

excuse the caps just noticed and cba to change it :d


----------



## Charlotte23

Awesome. I love programs like that. I'll be sure to look out for it when it airs :) Goodluck. x


----------



## jenniferannex

ohhh i love that program!! definatly have to let us know when your on!! hehe very exciting!! good luck! :) xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

aaaah you will HAVE to let us know when its on :) im sure you will do great


----------



## AP

very brave hun, do the girls here proud!


----------



## Lucy Mentorn

BBC3's Underage and Pregnant looking for young teen mums

Mentorn television is making a second series of Underage and Pregnant for BBC Three, a documentary series following young mums-to-be through pregnancy, birth and having a baby. It&#8217;s about telling the real stories of teenagers who are pregnant and hearing about your experiences in your words. 

We&#8217;re looking for a mix of teenage mums &#8211; and dads &#8211; from a variety of different backgrounds to feature in the series. If you&#8217;re 16 or under and pregnant or have recently given birth we&#8217;d really like to speak to you and hear your story. 

To find out more email text or call us on 07503 079235. Or look us up on facebook - 'Underage and Pregnant Series 2'. 

Thanks

Lucy


----------



## nightkd

Congrats hun, that's awesome! :)

xx


----------



## Strawberries

Congrats! I can't wait to see it :D


----------



## amygwen

Wow! I'm so jealous. I'm assuming it's like America's version of '16 & pregnant!'

If I would've been younger, I would definitely tried to sign up for one of these shows. Even though I'm sure it's irritating you're going to be famous! lol :) Congrats!


----------



## Tasha360

congrats hun xxx


----------



## lottie7

I watched the American series on MTV and actually found a couple of the girls quite inspiring - taking care of a baby whilst studying, getting good grades and then holding down a relationship. Good for them - there were also a couple of girls that weren't so inspiring! Good for you for going on and giving other teenagers an honest opinion about how tough being a young Mum is.
xx


----------



## Mellie1988

wow thats fab, love the show!!

Good luck with it all, keep us updated with filming & when its gna be on etc :D

xxxx


----------



## Panda_Ally

Wow congrats its so exciting!!


----------



## natalianicha

Hi there,


My name is Natalie and Im currently on my final year studying Psychology at the university of Westminster. Im a bit stuck with my dissertation ( my dissertation topic is teenage pregnancies) and im finding it soooo sooo difficult to find any teen parents who I could possibly talk to about their experiences and stuff and I was just wondering if anyone is happy to help me. If you are based in london that would be great. We could meet up for a coffee or smt ( coffee on me=) and talk for 20 minutes or so. It should not take long at allor I just call. Or skype whatevee is easier for you. Of course, discussion will be strictly confidential!!!



To be honest I would appreciate any help! Really stuck at the moment!!! Please do get back to me if you have any further question
....pleeeease help girls!!!


----------



## Rozie_1985

Congrats hun, fantastic stuff, i love the show and watched it when i was just pregnant! Can't wait to see you on it! xxx


----------

